# Longworth with bowl mounted



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Forgot this pic with a mounted bowl....Bill...


----------



## gervmn (Jun 18, 2007)

*wood*

can you tell me what kind of wood you have thier, the red sure stands out.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Sure! It's Cedar with a first coat of Mineral oil. After its turned off I think I will final finish this one with Antique oil. The AO should give it a nice shine....Bill...


----------



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

*longworth-chuck*

Bill, what a great job making that chuck. Wish I had seen this
before I purchased the Nova version. It always feels good
when you can make it yourself. Again, very nice job.

Rich from NH


----------

